# Let the coaching carousel begin



## garnede (Nov 9, 2011)

Well the coaching carousel has begun in full force.  To this point:



Mike Locksley    -fired-            New Mexico    -Hired-        Bob Davie

Mike Stoops       -Fired-           University of Arizona     -Hired-     Rich Rod

Houston Nutt     -resigned-     Ole Miss     -hired-      Hugh Freeze

Joe Paterno       -Fired-           Penn State     -hired-     Bill O'Brien 

Butch Davis        -Fired-           UNC     -offered-     Larry Fedora

Ron Zook            -Fired-           Illinois      -hired-      Tim Beckman

Larry Porter       -Fired-           Memphis       -hired-        Justin Fuente

Turner Gill          -Fired-           Kansas     -Hired-      Charlie Weis

Dennis Erickson-Fired-           Arizona State     -hired-     Todd Graham   

Neil Callaway    -Fired-           UAB    -Hired-      Garrick McGee 

Urban Meyer        -Hired-        Ohio State

Rick Neuheisel    -Fired-          UCLA      -hired-     Jim Mora to uCLA

 Paul Wulff           -Fired-          Washington State       -Hired-         Mike Leach

 Rob Ianello         -Fired-          Akron      -Hired-         Terry Bowden

Mike Sherman      -fired-          Texas A&M     -hired-     Kevin Sumlin

Howard Schnellenberger      -Retired-          Florida Atlantic       -Hired-       Carl Pelini         

Hugh Freeze  -lost on carousel-  Arkansas State

Tulane  -Hired-    Curtis Johnson

Pat Hill     -fired-       Fresno State     -hired-     Tim DeRuyter 

Steve Fairchild     -fired-     Colorado State     -hired-     Jim McElwain

Greg McMackin     -retiring-      Hawaii     -Hired-      Norm Chow

Larry Fedora     -lost on carousel-     Southern Miss      -Hired-     Ellis Johnson

Eastern Illinois      -hired- Dino Babers

Tim Beckman      -lost on carousel-     Toledo     -Hired-     Matt Campbell 

Todd Graham     -lost on carousel-     Pittsburgh     -hired-     Paul Chryst 

Sumlin     -lost on carousel-     Houston     -hired-      Tony Levine

Tom Williams     -resigned-     Yale


Who will be the next to go?
Who will they get to replace them?


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 9, 2011)

give Muschamp another bad year and the Gators will be calling for his scalp,too.


----------



## garnede (Nov 10, 2011)

I changed Joe Pa to fired.

I think Muschamp has at least 3 years until he really has to worry.


----------



## Resica (Nov 10, 2011)

I'd like to see Urban Meyer take the Penn State job.


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 10, 2011)

Resica said:


> I'd like to see Urban Meyer take the Penn State job.



I was just going to ask who thought that Urban would like to coach there at Penn State.

Or would he rather take the Ohio State job instead?


----------



## tjl1388 (Nov 10, 2011)

Resica said:


> I'd like to see Urban Meyer take the Penn State job.




Fine by me just stay your pretty white panties away from Al Golden.


----------



## Resica (Nov 10, 2011)

tjl1388 said:


> Fine by me just stay your pretty white panties away from Al Golden.



You think Al would leave Miami to come home?


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 10, 2011)

tjl1388 said:


> Fine by me just stay your pretty white panties away from Al Golden.



Why would Penn State be interested in Golden? Or vice versa?


----------



## Resica (Nov 10, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Why would Penn State be interested in Golden? Or vice versa?



Al went to Penn State.


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 10, 2011)

Resica said:


> Al went to Penn State.



Oh okay.... I did not know that.


----------



## tjl1388 (Nov 10, 2011)

Resica said:


> You think Al would leave Miami to come home?



I hope not but he is a Nittany Lion at heart.

I just don't think Penn St. is going to hire anyone with past ties.

This next hire will be their "Mike Shula" hire and they will snag a big one when this blows over in a few years.


----------



## Resica (Nov 10, 2011)

tjl1388 said:


> I hope not but he is a Nittany Lion at heart.
> 
> I just don't think Penn St. is going to hire anyone with past ties.
> 
> This next hire will be their "Mike Shula" hire and they will snag a big one when this blows over in a few years.



You're right. They probably don't want a Joe Paterno disciple., at least not now.


----------



## Dog Hunter (Nov 10, 2011)

Who ever follows JoePa wont last long.  Never does after a long time coach leaves.


----------



## Resica (Nov 10, 2011)

Dog Hunter said:


> Who ever follows JoePa wont last long.  Never does after a long time coach leaves.



Bradley is taking over now. Guess he'll coach the remainder of the season.  Bring in Urban after that.


----------



## Palmetto (Nov 10, 2011)

Sacrificial lamb like Zook at Florida


----------



## tjl1388 (Nov 10, 2011)

Resica said:


> You're right. They probably don't want a Joe Paterno disciple., at least not now.



I wouldn't be surprised in the least if Al Golden establishes himself at UM and Penn St. comes in with the checkbook and swipes him in the next few years.


----------



## Resica (Nov 10, 2011)

tjl1388 said:


> I wouldn't be surprised in the least if Al Golden establishes himself at UM and Penn St. comes in with the checkbook and swipes him in the next few years.



Well he is a "squeaky cleaner", we hope.


----------



## General Lee (Nov 10, 2011)

I saw a special on ESPN about Golden.He's a class act and just what the Dr ordered for Penn State right now.I wouldn't be surprised to see them come after him hard...........


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 10, 2011)

Penn goes after Urban hard cause they will think the only way to erase the pain of this 'stuff" will be to win a NC, and they will see Urban as the best path to a NC.....simple math; they are in a hole, and the best way out is to stop diggin.


----------



## garnede (Nov 10, 2011)

MCBUCK said:


> Penn goes after Urban hard cause they will think the only way to erase the pain of this 'stuff" will be to win a NC, and they will see Urban as the best path to a NC.....simple math; they are in a hole, and the best way out is to stop diggin.




Unless they offer about 4 times what they payed Joe then they can't afford him.  I though Urban Meyer said he was not interested in going to Penn State.


----------



## alphachief (Nov 10, 2011)

Resica said:


> I'd like to see Urban Meyer take the Penn State job.




This...


----------



## garnede (Nov 10, 2011)

I think Urban won't become a coach again this year, but if he does I think he would go to Ohio State, his home state, long before Penn State.  Ohio State has problems, but no where near what penn has.


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 13, 2011)

Penn State has the cash to pay whatever Urbam wants.  JoePa was/is Penn State, and PSU knew they didn't have to payhim more.


----------



## sandhillmike (Nov 14, 2011)

But Urban says he's happy with his TV job.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Nov 14, 2011)

I read somewhere that Rich-Rod is interested in the Ole Miss job.  He could have had the Bama job but chose Michigan instead, we all know how that worked out.


----------



## Garnet Omen (Nov 14, 2011)

Rick Neuheisel


----------



## garnede (Nov 16, 2011)

*One seat filled on the coaching carousel*

Bob Davie to coach New Mexico Lobos

http://espn.go.com/college-football/story/_/id/7242433/bob-davie-new-mexico-lobos-coach-source-says


----------



## garnede (Nov 22, 2011)

http://espn.go.com/college-football...ich-rodriguez-hired-announcement-made-twitter

Arizona hires Rich Rod


----------



## garnede (Nov 27, 2011)

In addition to the 2 coaches that were fired, Illinois and Memphis, there are rumors of 3 more pac 12 coaches about to be fired.  

Dennis Erickson at Arizona
Neuheisel at UCLA
Wulff at Washington State


----------



## garnede (Nov 27, 2011)

With the end of the regular season for most teams expect the carousel to get moving full speed any moment and run full blast till New Years.


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 27, 2011)

Well...I guess I missed the Penn State after Urban.


----------



## tjl1388 (Nov 27, 2011)

MCBUCK said:


> Well...I guess I missed the Penn State after Urban.



He's not going to Penn St. 

Urban is already recruiting for Ohio St. 

Starting off with new violations before they settle up with the ones they've already committed.....


----------



## garnede (Nov 28, 2011)

Turner Gill is fired at Kansas
Dennis Erickson is out as Arizona State coach
UAB fired football coach Neil Callaway


----------



## Horns (Nov 28, 2011)

Illinois fired Zook.


----------



## garnede (Nov 28, 2011)

Rick Neuheisel was informed Monday he will not return as UCLA football coach next season, but will coach in the Pac-12 title game, a source told ESPN.com's Joe Schad.


----------



## rjcruiser (Nov 28, 2011)

garnede said:


> Rick Neuheisel was informed Monday he will not return as UCLA football coach next season, but will coach in the Pac-12 title game, a source told ESPN.com's Joe Schad.



Thank goodness.

Now...how long will it take to undo what he's done.  The pistol offense just isn't what they need to run out there...or if they do, their O Line had better improve a ton.

Never liked the choice from the get go....wonder who they're going to get.

I've heard rumors of Tressel?


----------



## garnede (Nov 28, 2011)

rjcruiser said:


> Thank goodness.
> 
> Now...how long will it take to undo what he's done.  The pistol offense just isn't what they need to run out there...or if they do, their O Line had better improve a ton.
> 
> ...



I think there is a possibility that a NCAA penalty will follow Tressel to his next job.  Does UCLA really want that, or his conservative offense?


----------



## rjcruiser (Nov 29, 2011)

garnede said:


> I think there is a possibility that a NCAA penalty will follow Tressel to his next job.  Does UCLA really want that, or his conservative offense?



Well...probably not...but it isn't like they're going to make any conference final game next year.

The conservative offense....well...I could do without.  But his defense is what they need.  They haven't had a defensive oriented team since Donahue.


----------



## Tvveedie (Nov 29, 2011)

Throw Jack Del Rio in the mix as he is "lookin"


----------



## garnede (Nov 30, 2011)

Washington State football coach Paul Wulff was fired Tuesday after four years during which his teams won only nine games.

Athletic director Bill Moos said former Texas Tech coach Mike Leach is on the short list to succeed Wulff, as is Houston's Kevin Sumlin.


----------



## garnede (Nov 30, 2011)

Akron's Rob Ianello is gone after only 2 years.

Dan Mullen is rumored to be Penn State's top choice.


----------



## dixiejacket (Nov 30, 2011)

*Coaches*

The Ole Miss job is Kiby Smart's if he wants it.


----------



## Tvveedie (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm tellin yall, Jerry Glanville is comin back !!!


----------



## DDD (Nov 30, 2011)

Buck and Kincade reporting that Penn State is wanting to talk to Mark Richt.

What the heck?  Who would want that circus?


----------



## garnede (Nov 30, 2011)

I would stay at GA if I was Richt. I wouldn't touch that job with a 10 foot pole if I was a quality coach.


----------



## tjl1388 (Nov 30, 2011)

garnede said:


> Washington State football coach Paul Wulff was fired Tuesday after four years during which his teams won only nine games.
> 
> Athletic director Bill Moos said former Texas Tech coach Mike Leach is on the short list to succeed Wulff, as is Houston's Kevin Sumlin.



I'm hearing STRONG rumors of the Pirate being offered that gig.


----------



## sandhillmike (Nov 30, 2011)

garnede said:


> I would stay at GA if I was Richt. I wouldn't touch that job with a 10 foot pole if I was a quality coach.



Yeah, lord knows he has great fan support at Georgia.


----------



## garnede (Nov 30, 2011)

Mike Leach has reached agreement to become the new football coach at Washington State, sources told ESPN on Wednesday.

Washington State has not wasted any time hiring a big name less than a day after firing their coach.


----------



## tjl1388 (Nov 30, 2011)

garnede said:


> Mike Leach has reached agreement to become the new football coach at Washington State, sources told ESPN on Wednesday.
> 
> Washington State has not wasted any time hiring a big name less than a day after firing their coach.



I told you it was a strong rumor. 

The guy that told me is the staff photographer at WSU and knows I love me some Mike Leach.


----------



## garnede (Dec 1, 2011)

Tennessee coach Derek Dooley could also have a hard time holding onto defensive coordinator Justin Wilcox, who was courted by Texas last season. The Vols finished 28th nationally in total defense.

Receivers coach Charlie Baggett will not return next season, although his exit is being termed as a "retirement."


----------



## garnede (Dec 1, 2011)

Mike Sherman was fired as Texas A&M's coach Thursday after the Aggies finished the regular season a disappointing 6-6.


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 1, 2011)

Texas A&M just fired Mike Sherman.

Wonder if he'd like that Ole Miss job?


----------



## Old Dude (Dec 1, 2011)

Dabo may be gone if he loses to VT


----------



## garnede (Dec 2, 2011)

Nebraska defensive coordinator Carl Pelini has verbally agreed to become the coach of Florida Atlantic, a source said.


----------



## tjl1388 (Dec 2, 2011)

Hearing Sumlin to Arizona St.

If true it's gonna take 50+ a night in the Pac 12 conference to get a win once all these guys get their systems in place


----------



## garnede (Dec 2, 2011)

Sounds like the Pac 12 is trying to become a nightmare for a defensive coordinator.


----------



## HighCotton (Dec 2, 2011)

DDD said:


> Buck and Kincade reporting that Penn State is wanting to talk to Mark Richt.
> 
> What the heck?  Who would want that circus?



Penn State is in the midst of a scandal.  CMR is a Christain man who lives his faith and would have a very positive influence on the Penn State program and but a positive-spin on handling the scandal.

I'm not a bit surprised Penn State would pursue CMR.


----------



## rjcruiser (Dec 2, 2011)

tjl1388 said:


> Hearing Sumlin to Arizona St.
> 
> If true it's gonna take 50+ a night in the Pac 12 conference to get a win once all these guys get their systems in place





garnede said:


> Sounds like the Pac 12 is trying to become a nightmare for a defensive coordinator.



And I'm thinking the opposite.

Look at what Harbaugh did at Stanford last year.  I know the focus was on Luck and the offense, but their defense was pretty solid (with the exception of Oregon game).

I think if a Pac 12 team could get a defense, they'd be able to dominate their conference.


----------



## tjl1388 (Dec 2, 2011)

rjcruiser said:


> And I'm thinking the opposite.
> 
> Look at what Harbaugh did at Stanford last year.  I know the focus was on Luck and the offense, but their defense was pretty solid (with the exception of Oregon game).
> 
> I think if a Pac 12 team could get a defense, they'd be able to dominate their conference.



There is not a D. Coord. in the land that can build a D to stop Tedford, Sumlin AND Leach.


----------



## garnede (Dec 3, 2011)

Arkansas offensive coordinator Garrick McGee has verbally accepted an offer to become UAB's coach, a source told ESPN Saturday.


----------



## paddlin samurai (Dec 3, 2011)

Dabo sweeney going to UGA as Marc Richt's PR guy...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 4, 2011)

garnede said:


> Nebraska defensive coordinator Carl Pelini has verbally agreed to become the coach of Florida Atlantic, a source said.



Rumor has it that Stoops may go to NE as the D coordinator.


----------



## Jetjockey (Dec 4, 2011)

rjcruiser said:


> And I'm thinking the opposite.
> 
> Look at what Harbaugh did at Stanford last year.  I know the focus was on Luck and the offense, but their defense was pretty solid (with the exception of Oregon game).
> 
> I think if a Pac 12 team could get a defense, they'd be able to dominate their conference.



The Pac 12 is going to get interesting the next couple of years.  With the new revenue sharing because of the contract with Fox and ESPN, schools like WSU can pay big money for a coach that they just couldn't afford before.  Next year is going to be fun to watch.  USC is back, Oregon should be tough again, and Sarkisian is really getting things going with UW.  Add in some of the coaches that are getting hired, and its going to be a heck of a shootout in the next several years.  The new revenue is HUGE for the smaller Pac 12 schools like WSU, OSU, Utah, and some of the others.  Schools that used to be stepping stones for coaches just became competitive to hire top coaches.


----------



## garnede (Dec 5, 2011)

A busy weekend for coaching hires and fires.

Arkansas State's Hugh Freeze has agreed to take the Mississippi job, according to a person familiar to the coaching search.

UAB has hired Arkansas offensive coordinator Garrick McGee as head coach.

Tulane will introduce its new head coach, New Orleans Saints wide receivers coach Curtis Johnson, at 2 p.m. ET on Monday, a source told ESPN.com's Joe Schad

Fresno State fired coach Pat Hill on Sunday, a day after the Bulldogs matched a school record for losses in the final game of his 15th season.

Three straight 3-9 seasons cost Colorado State football coach Steve Fairchild his dream job.  New athletic director Jack Graham announced Fairchild's firing Sunday, a day after the Rams lost their eighth straight game, 22-19 to Wyoming, and four days after he took over the athletic department with a goal of returning the football program to prominence.


----------



## garnede (Dec 5, 2011)

Carl Pelini helped turn around Nebraska's defense. He's now taking on a significantly bigger challenge.

Pelini was hired Monday by Florida Atlantic, where he's now the second coach in program history and replacing the retired Howard Schnellenberger. Pelini and FAU agreed to terms on a deal late last week, and the university's trustees formally approved the hiring Monday morning.


----------



## tjl1388 (Dec 5, 2011)

Love me some Curtis Johnson. Tulane got a real good one there.


----------



## garnede (Dec 5, 2011)

Hawaii coach Greg McMackin is retiring after a disappointing 6-7 season and missing the postseason for the second time in his four years with the Warriors.


----------



## garnede (Dec 6, 2011)

Not a head coach but;


Willy Robinson will not return next season as Arkansas' defensive coordinator, the school said Tuesday.


----------



## gin house (Dec 6, 2011)

Jay Grahm is leaving for Tennessee.  He's the RB coach.  Hate to lose him.  Also talk of Ellis Johnson taking the head coach job at southern miss, really doesnt matter to me but its just talk right now.


----------



## garnede (Dec 7, 2011)

Southern Miss coach Larry Fedora has been offered the job at North Carolina and is likely to accept it, a source told ESPN's Joe Schad.


----------



## tjl1388 (Dec 7, 2011)

garnede said:


> Southern Miss coach Larry Fedora has been offered the job at North Carolina and is likely to accept it, a source told ESPN's Joe Schad.



Welcome back to mediocrity M. Jordan U.


----------



## garnede (Dec 7, 2011)

BOWLING GREEN, Ky. -- Willie Taggart inherited a Western Kentucky program in the midst of a 26-game losing streak. His rebuilding effort has paid off.  WKU and Taggart announced a new four-year contract on Wednesday that more than doubles the head coach's base salary to $475,000 after he led the Hilltoppers to a 7-5 record, the best mark in the school's three-year history in the Football Bowl Subdivision.

This was a coach on several small schools want list.  Not any more.


----------



## tjl1388 (Dec 7, 2011)

Hearing Randy Shannon to Arkansas as D. Coord.....


----------



## garnede (Dec 8, 2011)

SMU coach June Jones had accepted an offer to coach Arizona State and minor contract points were being ironed out, a source said, when his representatives today received a call saying the offer had been pulled.

The source said Arizona State's explanation was that "it took too long" and the school president was moving on.

"We had accepted the deal," the source said. "I've never seen anything like this."


----------



## tjl1388 (Dec 8, 2011)

tjl1388 said:


> Hearing Randy Shannon to Arkansas as D. Coord.....



Or not...


Weiss or Maltzhan to Ku??


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 8, 2011)

I read somewhere that McElwain was headed to Memphis and then turned down the job to stay at Bama.


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 8, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I read somewhere that McElwain was headed to Memphis and then turned down the job to stay at Bama.



I heard that at lunch today. Evidentally they could not come to terms on facility upgrades.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Dec 8, 2011)

Charlie Weis to Kansas!

http://espn.go.com/college-football...sas-jayhawks-hire-charlie-weis-football-coach


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 8, 2011)

Jody Hawk said:


> Charlie Weis to Kansas!
> 
> http://espn.go.com/college-football...sas-jayhawks-hire-charlie-weis-football-coach



Wow!


----------



## tjl1388 (Dec 8, 2011)

Jody Hawk said:


> Charlie Weis to Kansas!
> 
> http://espn.go.com/college-football...sas-jayhawks-hire-charlie-weis-football-coach



Is there an echo in here?


----------



## garnede (Dec 8, 2011)

MEMPHIS, Tenn. -- Justin Fuente, TCU co offensive coordinator, is hired by Memphis.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Dec 8, 2011)

All right guys, just so EVERYONE sees this. Read it and let it soak in. EVERYONE needs to step back and cool off before posting.


http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=661110


----------



## garnede (Dec 9, 2011)

CHAMPAIGN, Ill. -- Illinois has hired Toledo's Tim Beckman as its football coach, sources told ESPN's Joe Schad Friday.

CHARLESTON, Ill. -- Eastern Illinois has hired Baylor assistant coach Dino Babers to take over for longtime football coach Bob Spoo.

BIRMINGHAM, Ala. -- June Jones says he's very happy being SMU's coach, even though he was set to leave for Arizona State and has been contacted by multiple schools about vacant coaching jobs.


----------



## tjl1388 (Dec 10, 2011)

Jim Mora to uCLA. 

http://espn.go.com/los-angeles/ncf/story/_/id/7337808/ucla-bruins-hire-jim-l-mora-coach-football


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 10, 2011)

tjl1388 said:


> Jim Mora to uCLA.
> 
> http://espn.go.com/los-angeles/ncf/story/_/id/7337808/ucla-bruins-hire-jim-l-mora-coach-football



They think that's a quality hire? A guy with zero college head coaching experience?


----------



## Jetjockey (Dec 10, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> They think that's a quality hire? A guy with zero college head coaching experience?



It seems there are a lot of people who think Jim Mora could be a good college coach.  When UW fired Willingham there was a huge push for Mora from the boosters.  I think he could be a very good hire at UCLA.   Pete Carrol hasn't been much of an NFL coach, but he is as good as any college coach in the country.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Dec 10, 2011)

tjl1388 said:


> Jim Mora to uCLA.
> 
> http://espn.go.com/los-angeles/ncf/story/_/id/7337808/ucla-bruins-hire-jim-l-mora-coach-football



I thought the Huskies was his dream job !


----------



## garnede (Dec 10, 2011)

Texas A&M was close Saturday morning to finalizing a contract with Houston's Kevin Sumlin, who the Aggies have chosen as their new coach, a school source has told ESPN's Joe Schad.


----------



## rjcruiser (Dec 10, 2011)

I think they overpaid for Mora....5 year/$12M.  But....I do like going with a defensive background.  

Somebody totally fresh...I dunno.  Can't be any worse than RN...but for the money, I think they could've gotten someone much better.


----------



## garnede (Dec 12, 2011)

Is Arizona State trying to poach a fellow Pac-12 coach -- as in Utah's Kyle Whittingham? Maybe. The Sun Devils certainly could do worse. Whittingham, in our mind, is a top-20 coach without question. 

Maryland's offensive coordinator Gary Crowton has also said there's another opportunity out there that's better for him. Crowton has told the Denver Post that he would like to be the next head coach at Colorado State.


----------



## tjl1388 (Dec 12, 2011)

FSu's Stoops offered 800k to become AU DC....rumor.


----------



## maker4life (Dec 12, 2011)

tjl1388 said:


> FSu's Stoops offered 800k to become AU DC....rumor.



I've been in contact with the folks at AU about chipping in a couple of hundred extra .


----------



## tjl1388 (Dec 12, 2011)

maker4life said:


> I've been in contact with the folks at AU about chipping in a couple of hundred extra .


----------



## LanierSpots (Dec 12, 2011)

tjl1388 said:


> FSu's Stoops offered 800k to become AU DC....rumor.




I am hearing similar stories.   Also hearing that it could come to light very soon..

Interesting to say the least


----------



## garnede (Dec 12, 2011)

Looks like Alabama's OC is headed to Colorado State, they are holding a noon presser tomorrow.


----------



## LanierSpots (Dec 13, 2011)

garnede said:


> Looks like Alabama's OC is headed to Colorado State, they are holding a noon presser tomorrow.



Yea, hopefully he will be there for the BCS game..   There has been a lot of preparation for that game by the kids...


----------



## garnede (Dec 13, 2011)

TOLEDO, Ohio -- Toledo has hired offensive coordinator Matt Campbell as its new coach.


----------



## garnede (Dec 13, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Yea, hopefully he will be there for the BCS game..   There has been a lot of preparation for that game by the kids...



Colorado State has hired Alabama offensive coordinator Jim McElwain as its new head coach, sources close to the situation told ESPN.com on Monday.

McElwain will continue coaching the No. 2 Crimson Tide's offense through their Jan. 9 contest against No. 1 LSU in the Allstate BCS National Championship in the Mercedes-Benz Louisiana Superdome in New Orleans .


----------



## garnede (Dec 13, 2011)

ESPN finaly put up a graphic of the coaching carousel.

http://espn.go.com/college-football...otball-bowl-subdivision-head-coaching-changes


----------



## garnede (Dec 14, 2011)

PITTSBURGH -- Pittsburgh coach Todd Graham is leaving the Panthers to take the same position at Arizona State.

Graham will replace Dennis Erickson, who was dismissed following a 6-6 season in which the Sun Devils dropped their final four games.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 14, 2011)

garnede said:


> PITTSBURGH -- Pittsburgh coach Todd Graham is leaving the Panthers to take the same position at Arizona State.
> 
> Graham will replace Dennis Erickson, who was dismissed following a 6-6 season in which the Sun Devils dropped their final four games.



He pulled a Dennis Franchione on them. A text message?
"I have resigned my position at Pitt in the best interest of my family to pursue the head coaching position at Arizona State," Graham said in a text message sent to players on the Pittsburgh team. "Coaching there has always been a dream of ours and we have family there. The timing of the circumstances have prohibited me from telling you this directly. I now am on my way to Tempe to continue those discussions. God Bless. Coach Graham."


----------



## garnede (Dec 14, 2011)

CHAPEL HILL, N.C. -- North Carolina coach Everett Withers has been hired as an assistant by Urban Meyer and Ohio State, a source close to the hiring told ESPN's Joe Schad.


----------



## garnede (Dec 15, 2011)

FRESNO, Calif. -- Fresno State has hired Texas A&M interim coach Tim DeRuyter to replace the fired Pat Hill as head coach.

CHAMPAIGN, Ill. -- Defensive coordinator and interim head coach Vic Koenning has turned down an offer to stay at Illinois.

Koenning, a fan and player favorite after two seasons in which the defense was a strength for Illinois, declined an offer to remain coordinator for new head coach Tim Beckman.


----------



## garnede (Dec 15, 2011)

Turner Gill didn't go very long before finding a new job.

The former Kansas coach will be introduced Thursday afternoon as the new coach at FCS school Liberty, a Christian university in Lynchburg, Va.


----------



## garnede (Dec 15, 2011)

NEW YORK -- Fordham hired Connecticut quarterbacks coach and former Rams player Joe Moorhead to be its new football coach.

The school announced the hiring Thursday and will introduce Moorhead at a news conference at its Bronx campus on Friday.


----------



## garnede (Dec 17, 2011)

Alabama defensive coordinator Kirby Smart, the architect of the Crimson Tide's top-rated defense, has withdrawn from consideration for Southern Mississippi's head coaching vacancy after interviewing with Golden Eagles officials in Atlanta on Thursday, sources close to the situation told ESPN.com on Friday night.




Penn State and Green Bay Packers quarterbacks coach Tom Clements have had contact about the Nittany Lions' coaching position, but how far along they might be depends on whom you ask.

A source close to Clements told ESPN NFL senior analyst Chris Mortensen on Friday: "There is no telephone interview or conversation that is scheduled between Tom and Penn State, there never has been one scheduled, nor is there anything scheduled in the foreseeable future."

The source conceded there had been "minimal dialogue" between the two sides and that Clements had notified the Packers about the contact, but "everyone agreed to stay focused on the task at hand with the (Packers)."

That came on the heels of a USA Today report that said Clements was being interviewed as a "leading candidate" to replace Joe Paterno, who was fired last month in the fallout from the Jerry Sandusky child sex abuse scandal.


----------



## sandhillmike (Dec 17, 2011)

Why would Malzahn, who has been linked to several high level programs, opt to take the Arkansas State job. I know he is from Arkansas, but this seems like a poor choice, considering his options.


----------



## garnede (Dec 17, 2011)

sandhillmike said:


> Why would Malzahn, who has been linked to several high level programs, opt to take the Arkansas State job. I know he is from Arkansas, but this seems like a poor choice, considering his options.



To me it seems like an easy place to have success early.  He is a rock star with local high school coaches, he has a talented team already, and half the high schools he'll be recruiting from already run some form of his offense.  I'm not saying the video of his wife didn't hurt his prospects at some bigger schools, but that wasn't the case last year with  Vanderbuilt and Maryland.


----------



## paddlin samurai (Dec 17, 2011)

He might be positioning himself for the razorback job down the road because Booby P. doesnt stay any place long.


----------



## garnede (Dec 17, 2011)

A little success, and a little time and he'll probably get the chance.


----------



## garnede (Dec 20, 2011)

HATTIESBURG, Miss. — South Carolina assistant Ellis Johnson will be the next football coach at Southern Mississippi, two people with direct knowledge of the negotiations said Monday night.


----------



## garnede (Dec 21, 2011)

Norm Chow has been offered and is expected to accept the Hawaii football coaching job, a source told ESPN's Joe Schad.

Earlier, the Honolulu Star-Advertiser reported that university administrators had authorized athletic director Jim Donovan to negotiate a contract with Chow, who most recently served as the offensive coordinator at Utah.

It will be the 65-year-old Chow's first head coaching position.


----------



## garnede (Dec 21, 2011)

Houston will retain Tony Levine as coach, sources told ESPN's Joe Schad on Wednesday.

Levine had been serving as the Cougars' interim head coach and special teams coordinator. He took over after Kevin Sumlin accepted the Texas A&M job earlier this month.

Levine, 39, will coach the Cougars against Penn State in the TicketCity Bowl on Jan. 2 at the Cotton Bowl in Dallas.




HARTFORD, Conn. -- Tom Williams resigned as Yale's football coach Wednesday amid a university investigation into whether he lied on his résumé about being a candidate for a Rhodes scholarship while a student at Stanford.


----------



## garnede (Dec 22, 2011)

Wisconsin offensive coordinator Paul Chryst will be the next coach at Pittsburgh, sources told ESPN's Joe Schad on Wednesday.


----------



## garnede (Dec 22, 2011)

There will be a Bowden coaching an FBS college football team again in 2012.

Former Auburn coach Terry Bowden, who guided North Alabama to the NCAA Division II playoffs in each of his three seasons at the school, will be named Akron's new coach at a news conference Thursday, sources close to the situation told ESPN.com.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 22, 2011)

Pitt has hired Paul Chryst as their 4th head coach in 13 months.

I was really worried that Bama would lose Sal Sunseri to them.


----------



## builderrwc (Dec 22, 2011)

Well I know you guys thought Coach Bennett was crazy when he made his remarks before the Ga. game but the new CCU A.D removed him as coach and they replaced him with some Moglia guy who has only coached like 11 games? I think that was the stats I think he was like 4-7. He was the CEO of ameritrade, holy cow. Bennett started the team built the team, the stadium, and training facility and now they boot him with 4 championship games out of 5 seasons. I hate politics!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 22, 2011)

builderrwc said:


> Well I know you guys thought Coach Bennett was crazy when he made his remarks before the Ga. game but the new CCU A.D removed him as coach and they replaced him with some Moglia guy who has only coached like 11 games? I think that was the stats I think he was like 4-7. He was the CEO of ameritrade, holy cow. Bennett started the team built the team, the stadium, and training facility and now they boot him with 4 championship games out of 5 seasons. I hate politics!!!!



Wow.....
 I totally missed any mention of him getting fired.
http://www.thesunnews.com/2011/12/09/2542064/bennett-fired-as-head-football.html


----------



## builderrwc (Dec 22, 2011)

Actually bama they "reassigned" him. I know you guys didn't know him but he was a great man who really helped the boys grow into men. He also was active in helping in the community with the youth. He even rode in the Christmas parade the day after getting fired to support his foundation Collinskids.org. You should read what Tyler Thigpen said in a letter to CCU
http://www.thesunnews.com/2011/12/16/2553480/former-coastal-carolina-qb-thigpen.html


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 22, 2011)

builderrwc said:


> Actually bama they "reassigned" him. I know you guys didn't know him but he was a great man who really helped the boys grow into men. He also was active in helping in the community with the youth. He even rode in the Christmas parade the day after getting fired to support his foundation Collinskids.org. You should read what Tyler Thigpen said in a letter to CCU
> http://www.thesunnews.com/2011/12/16/2553480/former-coastal-carolina-qb-thigpen.html



They truly  sold those kids and their program out. Sad!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 22, 2011)

builderrwc said:


> Actually bama they "reassigned" him. I know you guys didn't know him but he was a great man who really helped the boys grow into men. He also was active in helping in the community with the youth. He even rode in the Christmas parade the day after getting fired to support his foundation Collinskids.org. You should read what Tyler Thigpen said in a letter to CCU
> http://www.thesunnews.com/2011/12/16/2553480/former-coastal-carolina-qb-thigpen.html


good read. 


brownceluse said:


> They truly  sold those kids and their program out. Sad!



the odd thing is( after reading several articles), that the reasons given for his reassignment don't add up. I think their gonna regret this move.


----------



## garnede (Jan 6, 2012)

New England Patriots offensive coordinator Bill O'Brien has agreed to become the coach at Penn State, according to sources.


----------

